# Guess who got their first SH pass!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Sammy, what a good looking boy....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow! That's awesome! So so proud of you guys! He looks so good in orange


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

woohoo that is so awesome!! Proud of him!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

WOW!! Great job you two! Big congratulations.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Congrats! Sammy is such a gorgeous dog!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations! That is awesome!​


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## dwilliams (May 16, 2016)

Congrats!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Woof Woof! Congratulations! Sammy looks very proud.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Good Dog Sammy!
Congratulations.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Whoooooo!! That's awesome! Way to go, Sammy!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations! That's awesome!


----------



## Tejasjessi (Jun 27, 2016)

Congratulations to a very talented dog and trainer!


----------

